# fichiers hosts.equiv et hosts.lpd



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Mai 2003)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un sait-il à quoi servent les fichiers hosts.equiv et hosts.lpd qui se trouvent dans le /etc ?


----------



## Bobbus (19 Mai 2003)

Pour hosts.equiv, un man hosts.equiv te donne un certain nombre d'explications.

Pour hosts.lpd, j'aurai tendance à dire que ça a un rapport avec CUPS et lp/lpr la commande UNIX pour imprimer (avec un d comme daemon ?), mais je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver quoique ce soit.

Bob


----------



## Bobbus (19 Mai 2003)

Je confirme pour lpd, ça veut dire Line Printer Daemon.
Sans doute des informations à trouver à l'adresse http://localhost:631/overview.html si CUPS est activé chez toi.

Bob


----------

